# بالصور مخاطر خطوط الغاز (ماهو الحل الامثل )



## seed255 (15 يناير 2010)

خطورت خطوط الغاز كبير جدا نجد فى الصورة المرفق التأكل فى هذا الخط التى وصل الى أقل من 1 مم من اصل9.52مم وذلك من جراء التاكد المستمر وخاصة فى المناطق عالية الملوح فما هي اجراءات السلامة التى تتخذا عند صيانة مثل هذه الخطوط وماهي عملية الحماية من مثل هذا النوع من التاكل مستقبلاً اليكم الصورة الصورة بتاريخ14/01/2010 على خط يعمل حاليا بضغط عالي...​


----------



## علي الحميد (15 يناير 2010)

أخي الفاضل.. 

الحل يبدأ قبل ظهور المشكلة.. 

وللعلم فأنا هنا لا أتحدث من منطق مهندس السلامة بل من منطق مهندس خطوط الأنابيب، أي أن ما أقوله هو ما كان يجب فعله من قبل مهندس خطوط الأنابيب قبل تشغيل الخط... 

1- يجب تركيب حماية كاثودية للخط Catodic protection وهي تقدم حماية بنسبة 80% للخط حيث أنها تقوم على أحد مبدأين:
المبدأ الأول: تركيب ألواح (تضحية) (sacrificial anodes) موصلة بالخط بحيث تتاكل الألواح بدلاً من الخط وهذا غير عملي خاصة على الخطوط الطويلة

المبدأ الثاني : وهو ضخ تيار كهربائي بسيط جداً يمنع التأكسد حسث أن التأكسد هو تبادل الكترونات وفيه تيار كهربائي فلو عكست مرور التيار لأوقفت التأكسد..

2- لا أعلم كيف اكتشفتم هذا الصدأ ولكن يبدو أن اكتشافكم متأخر فبالتالي انتم بحاجة إلى نظام كشط وفحص للخط وفيه تستخدم الـ scrapers وهي عدة أنواع منها الفرشاة brush ومنها الإلكترونية وهي التي تقيس سمك الخط في كل مرة يتم تمريرها وبالتالي تعطيك تقرير دقيق عن سمك الخط على طول الخط. 

3- يجب استخدام مادة طلائية تغليفية coating من نوع جيد حيث أن بعض الأنواع الرديئة تنهار بسرعة وتترك الخط للصدأ بينما الأنواع الجيدة تمتد حمايتها إلى سنتين.

----- هذا بخصوص الحماية قبل وقوع الصدأ..... 

أما بخصوص ما بعد الصدأ.. 

فما يمكن عمله هو شيء واحد فقط ولا أنصح بالحلول الأخرى ولن أتطرق لها... 

الحل هو استخدام الأكمام (ترجمة من عندي) او Sleeves وهناك نوعين من الأكمام:

النوع الأول الأكمام الملحمة : حيث يتم لحام الأكمام على الخط مباشرة وهذه العملية لا تحتاج إلى إيقاف الخط إطلاقاً ولكن تحتاج إلى تعديل (لاحظ تعديل لم أقل زيادة ولا نقص) التدفق إلى درجة معينة تسمح باللحام... هذه العملية سهلة جداً وخطرة جداً .. سهلة على المهندسين المتمرسين وخطرة على المغامرين الذين لم يستخدموها من قبل لأن لها حسابات دقيقة... وعلى سبيل المثال في أرامكو السعودية يقومون بهذا العمل يومياً ولم تسجل أي حوادث نظراً لمهارتهم فيها وخبرتهم الكبيرة... 

النوع الثاني الأكمام ذات المسامير weld+end : وهي نفس الفكرة السابقة إلا أنها عبارة عن أكمام لها مسامير تربط على الخط مباشرة وتتحمل الضغط الكبير وهذا عرض لها من يوتيوب وضعته أحد الشركات...

اتمنى أن أكون استطعت اجابتك

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srsOPbozCWM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ef_erBQcIj4​


----------



## seed255 (16 يناير 2010)

*للزياد فى الموضوع خطورت خطوط الغاز*

شكرا للاخ المحترم الذى رد على هذا الموضوع بهذا التفصيل المفيدة جدا وعند سؤلك كيف تم اكتشاف المشكلة بعد ما وقع الفاس فى الراس واليك القصة مصورة































واليكم بعد مقاطع الفيديو لهذا الخط بعد الانفجار بقليل ووننتظر ممكن الملاحظات والردود والمساهمات فى هذا الخصوص
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaxFWZdLysU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ldZFp3q0LI


----------



## safety113 (17 يناير 2010)

لقد اسهب السيد علي السبيعي باجراءات الحماية
ولاخذ العلم توجهت بعض الشركات لتركيب انابيب فايبر كلاس بدل المعدن
وهذه الانابيب تحقق نفس المقاصد من المعدنية وهي تحمل الضغوط العالية اضافة الى العمر الطويل وسهولة بالكسح والتنظيف وهي غالبا لا تحتاج الى عزل لانها بالاساس مادة لا تتآكل
شكرا للجميع وللسيد سيد الذي يتحفنا دائما بالموثق السهل الممتنع


----------



## ماجد السقاف (21 يناير 2010)

جميل جدا تلك المعلومات المميزة


----------



## seed255 (24 يناير 2010)

*صيانة تصليح مؤقت للخط الغاز ووضع الاكمام*

هذه الصورة المرفق للتصليح خط الغاز وعملية لحام الاكمام علية وهو يعمل فى ضغط حوالى 450psi علما بأن المعدل الطبيعى للعمل هو 750psi واليكم الصورة


 


 

​


----------



## hammhamm44 (24 يناير 2010)

الموضوع والصور جميلة جدا


----------



## عماد ماهر (29 يناير 2010)

مشكووووور على هذه الصور المفيدة


----------



## عمروصلاح (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## seed255 (11 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا*

نشكر لكل من شاركة او اطلع على المشاركة​


----------



## KADI HSE (5 سبتمبر 2010)

Merci


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم
موضوع مفيد
وتوضيح مميز للأخ علي
وصور معبرة للغاية


----------



## agharieb (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً على هذه المعلومات القيمة المفيدة نسأل الله الحماية لنا جميعاً


----------



## mohamedgad (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهود جبار يا شباب لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## tamer safety (22 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع ممتاز 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## maswod11 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا و احسنت صور رائعة جدا و طرح ممتاز
الحالة واقعية على الخط خط 34" بوصة من وجهة نظر الصيانة حيث تم التعامل مع تسرب خطير للغاز من الأنبوب نوع( api5l x52 )عند حدوث( stress crosion crack ) به، والقيام بعملية اللحام بطريقة آمنه أثناء تدفق الغاز للمستهلكين وفق تطبيق مواصفات السلامة العالمية، و معالجة الحالة طبقا لمسوغات المواصفات الفنية فى هذا المجال.
حيث اعتمد نظام الإدارة الفعالة ووزعت الأعمال على فرق العمل طبقا ( gant chart ) حيث تم مناقشة ايجابيات وسلبيات هذه العملية ومراجعة خطة العمل المنفذة ، وكيفية التعامل مع الحالة بمهنية "وقد أوصت بدراسةطبوغرافية جديدة للمنطقة واعتماد منظومة ( scada ) وتطوير منظومة الحماية المهبطية، واعتماد فحص الكاشطة الذكية حسب المعايير المطلوبة بالصيانة الوقائية.


----------



## سعد العادلى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ناررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## taha habash (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه الصور الجميلة


----------



## sgmah1985 (10 مايو 2011)

شكرا لجميع الاخوةعلى الطرح الجميل


----------



## محمد المناخلي (10 مايو 2011)

IDEAL SOLUTION 
CARRY OUT FULL INTERNAL SCANNING FOR ALL LENGTH OF PIPELINE BY driving Intelligent-Pig through the pipeline.The results of scanning assess by fitness of service and risk based inspection methodes to define the ideal solutions for existance of internal or external corrosin in pipeline wall thickness by replace the sever corroded parts or install outer sleeve from the same grade of pipeline by welding that depend on assesstance recommendations ,then that outer surfaces cleaned to parent metal by sandplast ,paint by suitable epoxy not less than 350 micron,wrraped perfectly with high desity polyethelene to thickness not less than 3.5 mm in addition to install more efficient cathodic protection system based on best research of siol along the pipeline rout


----------

